# Rear end pictures



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

My daughter's goat was bred at a new place this year. He had no idea when they were covered. My daughter & I were amazed by how big her older doe, Belle, was when we picked her up from his farm. By my calculations, if she went into season with the stimulation of being introduced to a buck, she is due right now. Every morning she has a long string (6-8 inches) of discharge. Her ligaments are loose, but she refuses to let me touch her back. (She gets like this when she's pregnant -- no one can touch her back or her udder without her jumping & twisting around). 

I have taken some read end pictures. The only she looks different is that she is a bit "pinker" today. As you can see, she has a nice bag.

I am open to all thoughts, please!

Kim


----------



## Titi84 (Feb 7, 2013)

Her udder looks good id bet any day my goat thats due also has had discharge for two weeks I was pulling my hair out every dayI thought she was in Labor finally I said enough and I am leaving or in mother nasties natures have hands I check on her four times a day unless something else happens good luck


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the opinion. I pretty much figure it'll happen in the middle of a storm or when we have to be gone for an extended time. Kay has multiple activities & is in a traveling volleyball club right now. Thank goodness for her brother, who doesn't mind feeding but has zero desire to help deliver!!

Kim


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she still has room to fill that udder - might be another day or two


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Or week ...or two. Both my goats are definitely goons to our normal breeder next year!! Her older buck had died & her new one was too young. So we had to use a guy who didn't pay a lot of attention this year.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, Belle's udder is definitely larger. She's ravenous tonight. I took a pic of her tail just cuz she really won't let us touch. If I reach out and just grab (not the right way to do it, I know, but she HATES it), her ligs feel very soft. 

Since I am doing this on my phone, the pics maybe sideways. I guess I am getting anxious!! 

Kim


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Stacy! Good guess ... we had twins born today. Only sign mama gave was talking to me all day -- and once she curled her upper lip at me. Other than that, we didn't even know she was in labor. 

Posted pics in the birth announcement section (and lots of details too) 

Kim


----------

